
Machine Learning with Naive Bayes - camnora
http://blog.rokkincat.com/machine-learning-bayes/
======
eggie5
If you want to see an implementation w/o using scikit, checkout this
implementation that classifies the newsgroup dataset:
[http://www.eggie5.com/66-naive-bayes-classifier-
implementati...](http://www.eggie5.com/66-naive-bayes-classifier-
implementation)

